# 108 year old turntable comes to Yorklyn, DE



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 7, 2018)

http://www.doverpost.com/news/20181102/train-turntable-to-be-installed-at-nvf-site

There are 3 videos at the top of the article of other turntables.


----------



## GBNorman (Nov 8, 2018)

Gotta say, how could have I "resided" for twenty months at Dover AFB and not known where Yorklin was located? Linking to the article in the Dover paper led me to believe that Yorklyn was somewhere near there, but rather it is way North almost on the PA-DE State "Arc".


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 8, 2018)

Do I need an adaptor to play my 45s on this thing?


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 8, 2018)

Funny, I was going to mention the one that has just been sitting around at IRM for years....but, oh, that's the one!


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 8, 2018)

About 15 years back the Steam Railroading Institute obtained the old Pere Marquette turntable from New Buffalo, MI; added 5 foot extensions to each end (to make it long enough to turn PM 1225; it had required "frog jumpers" to handle the big Berkshires back in the day); and dug and finished out a new pit at their facility in Owosso to install it in.

Almost no sooner was the concrete dry than the host railroad Tuscola & Saginaw Bay (now Great Lakes Central) started "borrowing" the use of the turntable to reposition diesels for servicing in their maintenance shops next door. Seems that turntables are not as obsolete as some might have you think, even in this day and age.


----------

